# New tank advice please



## TankedUp (10 Jun 2017)

Hi all,

I joined ukaps yesterday due to wanting the back up of your advice to give my new tank the best start to life

My first query is this

I have 3 substrates in my tank starting with Ada power sand special s for the first layer with Amazonia aqua soil for the second layer topped off with more Amazonia aqua soil powder to help smaller roots?

Being a sucker for YouTube I noticed that they added water slowly to the substrate and planted but yesterday I was advised by my lfs to not do this as ammonia produced from the substrates will be too much for the plants and to cycle the tank with just water for 3-4 weeks with weekly water changes and to start bacteria growth in filter so just wanted confirmation really?


----------



## NOWIS (10 Jun 2017)

Hi
It would be fine to plant it out if you are going to put lots of plants in preferably some fast growing plants and Keep up with lots of water changes for the 1st 3- 4 week. Just don't add any fish or shrimp. I got a little white haze in the water for about 3 weeks until the bacteria stablelised. I would recommend some phosphate and potassium fertiliser with ada as. I found my plants really took off once I added those


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Jun 2017)

Most of the advice given by LFS posted here and on other similar forums is a bit suspect to say the least...in this case I suggest you ignore it.
I recommend that you plant from the outset and plant densely...and if you like you can even float fast growing stems. These can be removed once the tank has cycled.
Plants won't mind the ammonia spike and in all likelihood will accelerate the cycling process.
Next time you visit your LFS invite them to join UKAPS


----------



## TankedUp (10 Jun 2017)

Thanks for your advice, the shop is normally very helpful and it's mainly their vids I watched  

I will start picking plants 

Another quick question I've seen some eleocharis  parvula in the small easy grow pots how many roughly can I divide it into ??


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Jun 2017)

That depends on how large the pot is, usually I manage about 8.
This may help


----------



## TankedUp (10 Jun 2017)

Thanks Tim

That's great just what I needed


----------



## TankedUp (12 Jun 2017)

Hi, 

Hope I'm ok carrying on asking my questions in this section? just keeps my replies in one place.

The same lfs also advised me to add sera bio nitrivec to aid bacteria growth, I am trying to ensure I have everything to hand before I start my tank off.

Would it benefit if i made a list of what i have and you experts can point out if i've missed anything??

really appreciate all your help

Nick


----------

